# Does anyone agree that Battleforces are too expensive?



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I was looking at the DE battleforce, and the Orks battleforce. both of them only save you like 5-10 dollars. that doesn't seem like...enough, considering you might not even want those unit choices to begin with. (like wyches or warbikers)

I think it should be considerably cheaper, saving at like 25 dollars, since you can't choose your units.
anyone agree? i'm sure some will disagree.

I'm very happy I went with AoBR, trading the space marines for a 2nd set of orks.... 40 boyz, 2 warbosses, 6 deffkoptas, and 10 nobs, plus a rulebook, dice, templates, etc. all for $100...is waaaay better than the battleforce. 
hell, the boyz alone that i got would cost more than the battleforce box.

conversions are nice too >< i ended up making 5 kommandos from the boyz, and 4 meganobz from the nobs, also a warboss with converted mega-armor. 
(the nobz and boss project I haven't started on yet, but I have all the supplies right here)

i'm currently looting a dark eldar raider  , throwing some wheels on that badboy.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I do (politely) disagree. Compared to what you would pay for each Battleforce item individualy you save a fair amount IMHO.
Now, I do agree with your statement about not getting exactly what you want. It's not a perfect arrangement by far but you can always trade off the things you don't want.
Personally, I would like a build your own box similar to what I posted in the Build your own Battleforce thread here under General 40K


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the ork BF does save you about $25 but yeah, BF are only worth it if you use everything in them.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't realize it was 20 boyz in the battleforce, but really....29 dollars for 10 boyz is horrendously overpriced. considering the amount you supposedly need. (i'm going for less numbers, better units though so it doesn't hurt me too bad)
which also, makes AoBR boyz on ebay for 20 boyz / $20 a really good deal. the extra bits and positioning you get isn't worth 3x the price. (some people may disagree)

but fair enough. and as far as a build your own battleforce ...that'd be freaking awesome. I'd love that. It'd be cool if they had a dropdown list with what you could choose to be in it, for a set price (like 100 dollars).
for orks i'd drop 10 boyz for 5 lootas, switch the trukk for a warboss on a warbike.
something like that


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

My idea was along these lines for a Spacemarine example.

$100 Spacemarine Battleforce Options of: 
1 HQ (of choice listed) 
-Commander Box 
-Chaplain 
-Librarian 
10 Spacemarines (fixed for each box) 
1 choice of troops listed
- Combat Squad
- Space Marine Scouts
- Space Marine Scouts with Sniper Rifles 
1 Fast Attack unit (of choice listed) 
- Assault Squad 
- Landspeeder 
- Landspeeder Storm 
1 Transport (of choice listed) 
- Drop Pod 
- Razorback 
1 Bits package (of choice listed) 
- Ultramarines shoulder pads 
- Dark Angelsshoulder pads 
- Crimson/Imperial Fists Shoulder pads 
- Terminator Honours shoulder pads

That would work for me and could work across the board if GW implemented it on their site.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> My idea was along these lines for a Spacemarine example.
> 
> $100 Spacemarine Battleforce Options of:
> 1 HQ (of choice listed)
> ...


that sounds like a bit much though, for 100 dollars.

commander - 20
20 marines - 37.50 (tacticals)
combat squad - 25
assault squad - 33
razorback - 35
that's $150.50
not including the bits ><

but that's going for the most expensive choices you can.
if it was done right, i could see GW making a lot of money off of this. people would be all over it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, I didn't think it was too much... all things considered.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

robpfffff said:


> that sounds like a bit much though, for 100 dollars.
> 
> commander - 20
> 20 marines - 37.50 (tacticals)
> ...


Hold on, I see some confusion here. I had listed:
5 Troops of choice listed and it should've said

1 choice of troops listed
- Combat Squad
- Space Marine Scouts
- Space Marine Scouts with Sniper Rifles

Sorry about that.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Hold on, I see some confusion here. I had listed:
> 5 Troops of choice listed and it should've said
> 
> 1 choice of troops listed
> ...


Well, I didn't exactly read it as 5. (jeez that'd be well over what it should be haha)
i only added the 1 combat squad there. but still, that would mean a $50 savings :S which would be lovely, I just don't know if GW would be willing to give us such a high-five XD I could see that being more reasonable if they took out either the fast attack, or the transport. (just to take about 30 bucks off, leaving a 20$ savings, which is nice considering we'd be able to choose our own units, as opposed to 20 dollar savings on the normal battleforces with no options for customization)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, have you priced the current Spacemarine Battleforce for a comparison?


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, have you priced the current Spacemarine Battleforce for a comparison?


that's pretty damn good :O 
grrr...makes me feel like the orks and de got jipped. 

I suppose it's not too bad though...
DE BF is $95, instead of $125.75 ($30.75)
Ork BF is $100, instead of $132.25 ($32.25)
SM BF is $110, instead of $153.26 ($43.25)
space marines only get another 10 bucks.

So i guess it's pretty balanced...but still.. XD i demand options!

~edit~ and since it's $110 normally...I guess you're right, it is pretty equal to your set up of the optional choices. i retract my earlier comment


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The Tau battleforce is great, it saves you $63 (Australian) plus you can use the crisis suit as a HQ


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

robpfffff said:


> that's pretty damn good :O
> grrr...makes me feel like the orks and de got jipped.
> 
> I suppose it's not too bad though...
> ...


No problem, I based what I did off a price comparison. I do that at work with loans for people so I had a bit of forethought in composing it.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> No problem, I based what I did off a price comparison. I do that at work with loans for people so I had a bit of forethought in composing it.




THANKS for finding prices out Jace....i think next im going to grab an Ork battle kit....thanks to some gentle persuasion k:

Space Orks - Battleforce - Boxed Set
by Games Workshop 
5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (1 customer review) Like (0)
Price:	£51.61
In stock.
Dispatched from and sold by Wanderer Games.
4 new from £51.60

DAM THATS A NICE PRICE !


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> THANKS for finding prices out Jace....i think next im going to grab an Ork battle kit....thanks to some gentle persuasion k:


That face next to the words 'gentle persuasion' creep me out.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Only Tau and 'Crons have a decent BF at the moment. I still lament the old 'Nids' battleforce... For $100 you got a Carnifex, 3 Warriors, 8 Termagaunts, 8 Hormogaunts, 10 Genestealers, and about 3 Ripper bases. *sigh* the days...


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> That face next to the words 'gentle persuasion' creep me out.


:wacko::crazy: << i hate these 2...

what armies do you have Jace.?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> :wacko::crazy: << i hate these 2...
> 
> what armies do you have Jace.?


A bit off topic but...
Ultramarines
Crimson Fists
Dark Angels (dual wings)
Necrons


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> A bit off topic but...
> Ultramarines
> Crimson Fists
> Dark Angels (dual wings)
> Necrons


3am already here yikes ...so would you consider a new BattleForce .?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rhino 88 said:


> 3am already here yikes ...so would you consider a new BattleForce .?


Absolutely. I'm building my own Chapter.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Absolutely. I'm building my own Chapter.


wow...lots of SM... x.x"

I'm already ready to start my DE army...which is why I bought the raider to loot >< just so I could get the satisfaction of building something DE. 
and I'm thinking with the orks i'm going to use on the raider, that I can use their bases and hopefully make a couple kabalite warriors (the models that are supposed to go on the raider)

lmao..it's a long shot, but I'm thinking I can do it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

robpfffff said:


> wow...lots of SM... x.x"
> 
> I'm already ready to start my DE army...which is why I bought the raider to loot >< just so I could get the satisfaction of building something DE.
> and I'm thinking with the orks i'm going to use on the raider, that I can use their bases and hopefully make a couple kabalite warriors (the models that are supposed to go on the raider)
> ...


Yup, I gots my own private army of Plasticrack! And it keeps growing due to my LGS selling used models.

Post pics of what you do with that kit bashing!


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Yup, I gots my own private army of Plasticrack! And it keeps growing due to my LGS selling used models.
> 
> Post pics of what you do with that kit bashing!


Will do  just need to keep going. 
Here's what I've done so far with this kit...not the best, I knowww. but I do like how I did the flooring. I want to paint it all Dark Eldar-y and then just throw the orks on there with a couple transfers, (as well as wheels on it) like they had just looted it, and not totally destroyed it or muddied it up yet. (because I like it's pretty-ness D: my trukk looks like hell lmfao.)










and i'll throw a pic in of my trashtrukk. 


















anyways...soon enough I'll finish my raider. I think by tomorrow it'll be all ork'd out >:3 and perhaps the kaba warriors, if it's even possible.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet. I see the appeal of the Orks... Hmm... Damn it.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Sweet. I see the appeal of the Orks... Hmm... Damn it.


why damn it? xD


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm getting ideas of how I would kit bash models in my LGS' used case.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm getting ideas of how I would kit bash models in my LGS' used case.


i'd love to see a used case...if it was cheap it'd be a fricken goldmine. 
bits are always lovely, as well as the bodies and heads..

for a while i was considering getting some enemy bodies, and having them hung by the neck on ropes, like dragging along my trukk and such.
(i didn't know how to word that right, but you get what i mean)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

robpfffff said:


> i'd love to see a used case...if it was cheap it'd be a fricken goldmine.
> bits are always lovely, as well as the bodies and heads..
> 
> for a while i was considering getting some enemy bodies, and having them hung by the neck on ropes, like dragging along my trukk and such.
> (i didn't know how to word that right, but you get what i mean)


 yeah, I get ya

Our used case is great on prices. I recently dropped $35 and walked away with 2 Landraiders that were crappily put together and poorly painted. Not to mention all the extra bits.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> yeah, I get ya
> 
> Our used case is great on prices. I recently dropped $35 and walked away with 2 Landraiders that were crappily put together and poorly painted. Not to mention all the extra bits.


whaaaat :O 

i wish i had a lgs  the only place around here is the actual GW store...and they wouldn't do that  hahaha. they did however, help me pick out the raider.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a turd in every battleforce. Tau box has Stealth Suits (one of the most overpriced units in the whole game in %) and the Dark Eldar box has reavers, which is a completely redundant fast attack unit in an always-effective-against-hordes-no-matter-how-you-build army. So yeah, battleforces are nothing but nub magnets in this day and age.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Battleforces are not too expensive at all... You saved money, right? Enough said.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> There is a turd in every battleforce. Tau box has Stealth Suits (one of the most overpriced units in the whole game in %) and the Dark Eldar box has reavers, which is a completely redundant fast attack unit in an always-effective-against-hordes-no-matter-how-you-build army. So yeah, battleforces are nothing but nub magnets in this day and age.


Forthe most part I'd agree that battleforce box sets are "Nub magnets". However one little jewel IMO is the Imperial Guard Cadian Battleforce. 
This Battleforce set has everything needed to start a platoon or a Command Squad with 2 Veteran Units. I've purchased 5 of these to form the basis of my "foot soldier" army. And this has given me everything I need for a decent army minus LRBT's and other tanks. But then What I've saved over all has given me the extra cash to purchase said tanks.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

-------------------------------Tumble weed---------------------------


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

robpfffff said:


> whaaaat :O
> 
> i wish i had a lgs  the only place around here is the actual GW store...and they wouldn't do that  hahaha. they did however, help me pick out the raider.


Well, my LGS tends to buy collections from people who either got in over their head and bought a crap ton if models without thinking about it -OR- are selling off what they have for the 'whatever' reason they say. I picked up a fair amount of my models at my LGS because of this and can't complain one bit. The LGS owner knows that there is a used markets for minis and that they sell out faster than new models in a sealed box. Only thing I've never seen in the used case a Forge World units... those are in the fanciful painted expensive case!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, my LGS tends to buy collections from people who either got in over their head and bought a crap ton if models without thinking about it -OR- are selling off what they have for the 'whatever' reason they say. I picked up a fair amount of my models at my LGS because of this and can't complain one bit. The LGS owner knows that there is a used markets for minis and that they sell out faster than new models in a sealed box. Only thing I've never seen in the used case a Forge World units... those are in the fanciful painted expensive case!


Apart from LGS which arnt very common in south England, We have something called a car-boot sale...

Everything you can imagine people can fit into there car boots (trunks), and selling it on a school playground at 7am on a Sunday !

Warhammer is getting popular there too sell now....parents just want there kids to get rid of it lol...

I brought some a couple of weeks ago, some tactical SM..(thickly painted and bent up)
I was a little struggle cleaning them up but hey eventually worth it!...i didnt fancy it this morning way too cold.!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

See, that is along the lines of my LGS approach to the used models. I've literally heard the following:

'I'd like to sell my IG, do you buy used models?'

'Yes, I do. What do you have and how much do you want?'

'I have this, that, the other, and a thingy. I want to get my investment back of $500.'

'Ok, I see where you're coming from. But, these are assembled, primed on 1/16 of the models and the vehicle weapons are permanently attached which means only someone who want this with these options will buy it. I have to consider turn around time and shelf life of an assembled and unpainted model. I'm not going to do $500, I'll do $175.'

Then, negotiations go on and usually the LGS pays half or just less than for the original asking price. But, that's only if its something the LGS can turn and sell fast. Used models do not have a price tag on them but the register does keep a chart of what occupies what space and how much.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

When the nid box had fex's in them I bought three to start my nid army. Now that I have a good core I don't feel the need to buy another. They took out a major model and increased the price, where's the sense in that? If they put the fex back in, regardless how overpriced they are points-wise, I'd pick up another one or two of them.

As for the build your own battleforce box, it'd be a great way for GW to sell larger quantities of models. Maybe something like a choice of this, a choice of that, a choice of these, and a choice of those, but not to go over $X. Like you couldn't pick the four most expensive choices because it would go over the total, but you don't want to pick the four cheapest cuz you wouldn't be saving anything. Maybe make them $100 and the total price of units at $120. Not a huge loss for GW but it would for sure sell a lot more models.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely true.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> My idea was along these lines for a Spacemarine example.
> 
> $100 Spacemarine Battleforce Options of:
> 1 HQ (of choice listed)
> ...


There's a problem with this idea though.

It makes too much sense.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't necessarily disagree with GW on price, rather on the content of the things.

I mean, who decides what (seemingly) random units get thrown into these things.

Look at the Daemons Battleforce:

20 Bloodletters, 10 Pink Horrors, 10 Daemonettes and 5 Seekers?

No HQ unit? Check. Random selection of units? Check. Lack of theme. Check.

Awful way to introduce players to an already marginal army IMO.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> There's a problem with this idea though.
> 
> It makes too much sense.


So I've heard. But, if anyone from GW happens to see this maybe it'll spark an idea. Who knows, maybe my idea for a build a Chaplain and build a Librarian boxes will happen.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

That'd be nice.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I know, right? I have a few ideas to simplify things for both GW and customers.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Welp, personally I'm all for hoping that the good rumors I have been hearing about 6th ed are true


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Jace, where is this FLGS at? Im only 30 minutes from 1604 and 35. Would be nice to check out the used models.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gamelot on Bandera & Huebner.

After holidays sales are over and I don't know what's in stock or in storage waiting to see shelf life.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

I wouldn't touch a battleforce with a 10 foot barge pole, too expensive, too useless


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> I wouldn't touch a battleforce with a 10 foot barge pole, too expensive, too useless


Your gonna need a new barge pole with the amount of stuff you wont touch with it


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Your gonna need a new barge pole with the amount of stuff you wont touch with it


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

If they ever make plastic Chaplains and Librarians they will probly make them one kit. moulds are expensive so in the long run it would save money for both sides. (just like leman russ variants) Plus, Bonus Bitz! I can easily imagine the Legion of the Damned models made with all the bonus chaplain bitz and nilla rines if you made a few librarians with a set like that.


----------

